# Shreveport Field Trial



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Any word on how the trial is going?


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Any news?!?

M


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Trial is going. 49 back in the open for the 2nd series tomorrow.

Amateur did the first with 22 back for the 2nd. The 2nd has 3 more dogs to run tomorrow.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*shreveport tria*

Miserable, miserable day today. Someone said 4 inches of rain. Sunny now but wind is 20-30 miles an hour. Am and Open were both stopped for a while for lightning. 11 back for the water marks in the Am. 28 going to the water blind at 7:15 am in the Open. Weather is supposed to be sunny tomorrow, but west wind at 20-30 mph. 
Going to the fish fry at 6:30.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anyone have callbacks?

M


----------



## Brandon Wall (Sep 23, 2005)

8 dogs to the 4th series in the open: 

30 - Boone / Schrader
34 - Sadie / Hernsberger
46 - Vixen / Vallin
65 - Annie / Schrader
72 - Jaye J / Schrader
76 - Moda / Gunzer
92 - Rabbit / Mosher
96 - Dena / Schrader


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Any word on the Am??


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

or derby or qual.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*shreveport*

This FT had only all age stakes.

Am results:

1st McCool/Babe titles and qulaifies for the National Am
2nd Baumer/Kate
3rd McCartney/Strait
4th Molthan/Maggie
RJ Harkrider/Case
Jams Nissen/Alley, Noga/Rooster, McCartney/Emmy, McCool/Boomer

Congratulations to all and especially to Martha McCool.

Judges are still tweeking the water marks, but should be under way soon in the Open.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

AM RJ....Harkrider/Case 

Firemark Case Harden Steel *** 

Congratulations!!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Way to go Martha & Babe!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! 

Also, congrats to Sharon, Linda and Martha (with Boomer)!!


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

Open results:

1) Boone/Bill Schrader
2) Jaye J/Bill Schrader
3) Sadie/Jay Hearnsberger
4) Moda/Karl Gunzer
RJ) Annie/Bill Schrader
J) Dena/Bill Schrader
J) Rabbit/David Mosher


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Martha McCool and Babe!!!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Congratulations Bill and Martha!


How about I read the entire post and Congratulate the Two Step Team!!


----------

